# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wanneer menstrueren na zwangerschap?

## fran

hoi,

Ik ben 8,5 maand geleden bevallen van een kern gezonde dochter. Ik geef haar sinds dien al borstvoeding. nu weet ik dat daardoor je menstruatie langer weg kan blijven. maar nu na 8,5 maand ben ik het nog steeds niet. ik was ook wel voor mijn zwangeschap onregelmatig. maar vind het nu toch wel erg lang duren.heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? hoe lang duurd het bij jullie? 

groetjes

fran

----------


## Wendy

Hallo Fran,

Ik heb nu twee kinderen. Na mijn eerste bevalling duurde het 9 maanden voordat ik ongesteld werd. Na mijn tweede bevalling 5 maanden. Ik heb 6 weken borstvoeding gegeven, dus volgens mij lag het bij mij daar niet aan dat het zo lang op zich wachtte. Als ik het vergelijk met de tweede, was de eerste een moeilijke bevalling, waarbij mijn lichaam lang nodig had om te herstellen. Hoe was jou bevalling?

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het kan ook nog zo zijn soms dat je wel ovuleert maar tijdens de borstvoeding niet echt ongesteld wordt. (dat duurt dan natuurlijk geen maanden, maar vertraagt voor je idee wel je cyclus nog verder) 8,5 maand is niet uitzonderlijk hoor....

----------


## mibo

het is normaal hoor!zekers als je borstvoeding geeft en geen pil slikt! maar let je wel op dat je zeker nu zwanger kan worden ookal ben je niet ongesteld! Bij mij begon ik weer met ongesteld te worden toen ik de pil weer ging gebruiken.

----------


## fran

> Hallo Fran,
> 
> Ik heb nu twee kinderen. Na mijn eerste bevalling duurde het 9 maanden voordat ik ongesteld werd. Na mijn tweede bevalling 5 maanden. Ik heb 6 weken borstvoeding gegeven, dus volgens mij lag het bij mij daar niet aan dat het zo lang op zich wachtte. Als ik het vergelijk met de tweede, was de eerste een moeilijke bevalling, waarbij mijn lichaam lang nodig had om te herstellen. Hoe was jou bevalling?
> 
> Groetjes, Wendy


ten eerste idereen bedankt voor het antwoorden.

hoe mijn bevalling was........ zelf vind ik wel goed, in elk geval beter dan heel mijn zwangerschap (bekkeninstabiliteit en misselijk/braken). mijn dochter was er binnen 8 uurtjes en voor een eerste mag ik dan in mijn handjes klappen....

nou ja ik zie het wel wanneer ik het word. maak me er niet druk om, maar vroeg het me gewoon af. en dat ik gewoon vruchbaar ben weet ik.

----------


## Wendy

Je inderdaad niet druk maken is het beste middel om je lijf weer op orde te krijgen. Geniet er zelfs even van dat je geen maandverband of tampons hoeft te gebruiken. 

Fijn dat je je bevalling goed hebt ervaren. Dan kijk je met een liefde terug naar die mooie dag.

----------

